# api



## bpwhuntingnut (Jul 4, 2005)

I purchased a api bowhunter this year and decided to give it a try , this is what I found 
design is nice looks great and they changed the teeth on the back to give it a better bite 
foot rest is a huge plus seat looks comfortable and it came with 2 rachet straps and foot stirups
problems chain will not go in the top section very well because of the bend on the stand 
it takes alot of effort to get it to go in and I still couldnt get it all the way in on one side
so I write Api and they respond with try lubing the chain and maybe have a friend help because this is the design of stand
I dont think that will help when I am in the woods ,so my advice would be to try one for yourself before you buy or buy alot of lube lol


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

CS can make or break a company


----------

